# holding plate stock on you vise that doesn't open wide enough



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 6, 2014)

i keep meaning to post this for the last year so here it is..


years ago after i got my mill i needed to mill some plate so i came up with this solution...

with the vise squared perfectly i drilled 1/2" holes for pins..

there are 2 more holes not shown on front end ..6 holes total


----------



## AlanR (Feb 6, 2014)

Is there a reason you think this is better than swapping the jaw plates from one end of the jaw to the other?


----------



## RandyM (Feb 6, 2014)

AlanR said:


> Is there a reason you think this is better than swapping the jaw plates from one end of the jaw to the other?



:think1:  :thumbsup:


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 6, 2014)

AlanR said:


> Is there a reason you think this is better than swapping the jaw plates from one end of the jaw to the other?



Not all vises have the ability to switch to the back of the jaws.


----------



## Chucketn (Feb 6, 2014)

I just checked my vise, and sure enough, the movable jaw has holes on both ends. I took the jaw plate off and moved it to the back. I don't see where it would be usefull, though, unless I can get taller replaceable jaw plates. There is only about 1/32" of jaw above the vise for gripping the plate.
Are these jaw plates available some where?

Chuck

Note: If I had some tool plate I probably could make some bigger ones?


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 6, 2014)

You can find all sizes of vise jaws on ebay. You can customize them like soft jaws for the lathe if you need to.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 6, 2014)

pineyfolks said:


> Not all vises have the ability to switch to the back of the jaws.



YEA THAT:*****slap2:


----------



## righto88 (Feb 6, 2014)

Did you tap the holes? I see you are using bolts. That is a handy idea you have to get more out of your vice.

John


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 6, 2014)

PINS..THE THREADS ARE CUT OFF


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 6, 2014)

3 pins , 2 in the fixed jaw and 1 in the movable works good for round stock.  Drill the solid jaw with a series of holes for different diameter stock.


----------



## Ian Bee (Feb 7, 2014)

Watch this space!

I run a triple vice set up, sort of permanently, because of the work that I do.  Got tired of breaking the table down each time to place a large piece of plate, so I came up with something quite different.

Too hard to type it out, so I'll post a couple of piccies instead.  Not stealing anyones thunder here, but my system holds the plates DOWN nice and tight.

Not everyones cup of tea, but set ups cost me time, so I designed my own little system.  Half hour job to make, and you're done and dusted!

I'll post it up here on this thread tomorrow perhaps.

BTW... I am soooo going to copy this idea as well!  I'll have the best of BOTH worlds!!!

Cheers


Ian


----------



## bpratl (Feb 7, 2014)

TOOLMASTER....great idea. Tonight my vise will have extra holes. There has been many times that I could have used this and it sure beats taking off the vise to accommodate large stock. Thanks for posting.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 7, 2014)

AlanR said:


> Is there a reason you think this is better than swapping the jaw plates from one end of the jaw to the other?




That's a great idea, although I think the plate he used as an example looks to be just the perfect size in between...  Another tool for the arsenal!

Bernie


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 7, 2014)

few more pics and my clamp plate i made about 25 years ago...

just drop the plate in the vise.....by the way , my vise hasn't moved since the day i put it on..lol


----------

